# Anglo Arabs - Temperament?



## Alexandra V (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi all, I apologize if this thread has already been made, but I'm looking at a new potential horse to lease, which is really exciting to me because she is a 16yo Anglo. 

Now I've always loved the look of Anglo Arabs (since I like the look of tbs and also the less typey Arabs, so the two together is awesome), and I've ridden and had good experiences with two thoroughbreds (though i know that theyre all different so that doesnt mean much) but I've never had any hands on experience with Arabs. 

What kind of stuff do you guys think I could expect from an Anglo? I'm looking forward to going out to meet this mare next week sometime, but it's gotten the wheels spinning that I might want to look into them when the time comes for me to get my own horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Arabians and TBs are both "hot" breeds so if you like TBs you should be ready for the spirit of an anglo arab.
The ones I own and have owned are true to their breeding and might be sensitive but once you have earned their trust you will be ok.
Good luck. Shalom


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

^^that! And, they can be hotter than purebreds of both " ingredients". They do attach to their favorite person.


----------



## Alexandra V (Jul 6, 2013)

Awesome, thanks for the replies guys! I know that my mom really likes Arabs for their temperament, though I've never met one in person. I'm looking forward to meeting this mare. If we manage to "click" I'm looking forward to that kind of involved relationship maybe 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

